# ACTF? please help!



## TechWench (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok, so im working on a show with my college right now. 
and they tell me that i am going to be adjudicated for ACTF.
[american college theatre festival]
this is my first time actually SMing.

so my question to you is, what do they look for in an SM.
when they come are they going to follow me around.
do i need to show them paperwork?
how does this work.
and FINALLY.
what can i do to prepare for them.

any help would be much obliged.
thanks!


----------



## jwl868 (Jan 3, 2005)

At the risk of being too obvious, did you check the ACTF website and/or the regional websites?

Joe


----------



## jmsinick (Jan 3, 2005)

This past Nov, I was adjucated for ACTF lighting design for one of our universities' productions. This was the first time for us to ever be adjucated for the technical parts of a show. Not only is any website documentation vague, the chair of our region Design & Technology didn't offer much help either. In the end I was selected to go to our egional competition next week. Now this is our first time taking anything technical to ACTF. There was a little more information available for the display part of the compeition but not much about the oral part, and again answers were vague. I'm sorry that I can't help you with th SM stuff, but I just thought I would tell you that you are not alone in the lack of information available.

Jeremy


----------

